# Unzipped jerseys rant



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

What's the deal? Whatever happened to the ritual of zipping up your jersey and showing your sponsor logo as you cross the line?

I mean for crying out loud, this dude's on top of a mountain in Switzerland, it can't possibly be that hot. I ride in Texas summer heat and I don't have to unzip all the way.


----------



## peter.hardie (May 31, 2006)

I hear you. I don't know what it is about seeing a guy riding across the line unzipped, it's not unlike going to the beach and seeing the a guy in a Speedo. Some things just hurt your eyes and shouldn't be.

In Kirchen's defense though, Highroad has no main sponsor to display on their jersey and won't until they come up with their new Columbia ones for the TdF. Maybe that was going through his mind?


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with you, the only difference is that there is no title sponsor for that team. But again, if nothing else then for aesthetics, zip it up!

Edit: [email protected] you peter! you beetz me to it.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Now that is refreshing - someone who DIDN'T zip up and go commercial. Bravo Kim!


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

wipeout said:


> Now that is refreshing - someone who DIDN'T zip up and go commercial. Bravo Kim!


If you don't want to go commercial, that's fine, but don't join a commercial sport!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Kestreljr said:


> If you don't want to go commercial, that's fine, but don't join a commercial sport!


snob.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

wipeout said:


> snob.


cool guy.


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

Maybe the guy was pushing it a bit and not just coasting along? Maybe he got hot? There's somebody like two(?) bike lengths behind him. What about zipping it up and becoming second in the sprint while at it? I'd rather take the win - unzipped.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

schimanski said:


> Maybe the guy was pushing it a bit and not just coasting along? Maybe he got hot? There's somebody like two(?) bike lengths behind him. What about zipping it up and becoming second in the sprint while at it? I'd rather take the win - unzipped.


Straight on! Thanks.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> What's the deal? Whatever happened to the ritual of zipping up your jersey and showing your sponsor logo as you cross the line?


He's been hitting the gym and wanted to show off, for the ladies.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

schimanski said:


> Maybe the guy was pushing it a bit and not just coasting along? Maybe he got hot? There's somebody like two(?) bike lengths behind him. What about zipping it up and becoming second in the sprint while at it? I'd rather take the win - unzipped.


That's Kloeden behind him, who was given the same time. Agreed, there was probably no time to zip up. Glad that doesn't happen after nature breaks!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

The classic move is to look back, and if you see nobody, sit up and zip up.

He saw someone.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

pretender said:


> The classic move is to look back, and if you see nobody, sit up and zip up.
> 
> He saw someone.


Its also the classic move to zip up before the final moves and the sprint to the finish. Good thing that Zabel, Boonen, mcewen, etc... don't (didn't) use your move or the sponsors would be SOL.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Kestreljr said:


> Its also the classic move to zip up before the final moves and the sprint to the finish. Good thing that Zabel, Boonen, mcewen, etc... don't (didn't) use your move or the sponsors would be SOL.


That's for field sprints, not mountaintop finishes.


----------



## gobike1 (May 12, 2008)

I don't have a problem with this guy unzipping. What I do have a problem with is men who are overweigth and have far larger ta tas than I unzipping their jersey enough so not only do I get to see their hairy sweatyness but their ginormous ta tas hanging down. Geez guys, get a bra or zip up!


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

pretender said:


> That's for field sprints, not mountaintop finishes.


No its not. Mountain top finishers will zip up as well- about 30 seconds before moves start happening. You tube some mountain top finishes and you will see.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Am always willing to watch cycling youtubes, but not going to go on some wild goose chase.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

pretender said:


> Am always willing to watch cycling youtubes, but not going to go on some wild goose chase.


You have never seen guys zip up their jersey's a few seconds before the jockeying begins at a finish? You have to be kidding? 

Really, I am not trying to rub you here... but this happens in almost every mountain finish in the TdF where there are two or more guys near the end. They start zipping up, thats when you know the "real racing" is about to begin.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Kestreljr said:


> You have never seen guys zip up their jersey's a few seconds before the jockeying begins at a finish? You have to be kidding?
> 
> Really, I am not trying to rub you here... but this happens in almost every mountain finish in the TdF where there are two or more guys near the end. They start zipping up, thats when you know the "real racing" is about to begin.


I told you I'd be more than happy to check out a youtube. If it happens so frequently, it ought to be easy for you to find one, or at least name the tour and stage.

I'm not saying it doesn't happen, just that I've more often seen a guy solo away from everyone and then zip up right before the line.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Bringing this out of the coulda shoulda woulda realm..

Bear in mind this guy was hammering, breaking up an elite group, trying to move up in the GC, winning a stage, with one of the world's top riders on his wheel.

Just this once can't we cut him a little slack? He'll have new sponsor in two weeks, perhaps we can judge him and team mates then.

JSR


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

pretender said:


> I told you I'd be more than happy to check out a youtube. If it happens so frequently, it ought to be easy for you to find one, or at least name the tour and stage.


One that comes to mind is Hincapie/ TdF Stage 15, 2005.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

JSR said:


> Bringing this out of the coulda shoulda woulda realm..
> 
> Bear in mind this guy was hammering, breaking up an elite group, trying to move up in the GC, winning a stage, with one of the world's top riders on his wheel.
> 
> ...


Good point. I will shut up.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Fine, he gets slack b/c Kloden is on his wheel. 

But. The other half of the rant remains. How hot can it be on top of a mountain in Switzerland anyway? I'd probably be wearing kneewarmers on that hill.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> What's the deal? Whatever happened to the ritual of zipping up your jersey and showing your sponsor logo as you cross the line?


In all fairness, he did try to zip it up but couldn't it done as the line approached so he just celebrated with it unzipped, which I think looks better than crossing the line fumbling around with a zipper.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Who cares. I'd rather see an athletic cyclist with their jersey unzipped and suspenders showing-than 3/4 the guys running anout here shirtless.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I bet the sponsor would rather take the win unzipped than second place zipped.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I think if it should be up to the rider. If I have been riding up a mountain the last thing I'm going to worry about is zipping up my jersey. I think if your criticizing him about something as small as zipping up a jersey ya'll have to much free time.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

roadie92 said:


> I think if your criticizing him about something as small as zipping up a jersey ya'll have to much free time.


I think you don't understand why companies sponsor cycling teams.

[Although most of us agree he gets a pass in this case.]


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

pretender said:


> I think you don't understand why companies sponsor cycling teams.
> 
> [Although most of us agree he gets a pass in this case.]


Then the sponser is the one who should be griping. Lest anyopne in here was sponsoring him--the griping peoples here need to get a hobby.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> In all fairness, he did try to zip it up but couldn't it done as the line approached so he just celebrated with it unzipped, which I think looks better than crossing the line fumbling around with a zipper.



1+
I guess no one else watched the finish like Dwayne. Kim made several tries to get both sides of the zipper back together but gave up just before crossing the line.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

you wouldn't have complained if the dude had been a laydeeeee.....


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Room 1201 said:


> Then the sponser is the one who should be griping. Lest anyopne in here was sponsoring him--the griping peoples here need to get a hobby.


As opposed to saving the world as you are presumably doing?

Being attentive to your sponsors is part of being a pro and fair game for discussion.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

corky said:


> you wouldn't have complained if the dude had been a laydeeeee.....


You're talking about cyclists here. I'm sure the complaints would still come


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> You're talking about cyclists here. I'm sure the complaints would still come


Ya, but not as many


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> What's the deal? Whatever happened to the ritual of zipping up your jersey and showing your sponsor logo as you cross the line?
> 
> I mean for crying out loud, this dude's on top of a mountain in Switzerland, it can't possibly be that hot. I ride in Texas summer heat and I don't have to unzip all the way.


He wanted to show off his not so sexy chest hairs??


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

bas said:


> He wanted to show off his not so sexy chest hairs??


That photo should be Exhibit A in the thread in the other forum about the merits (or lack thereof) of weight training.


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

Kestreljr said:


> Really, I am not trying to rub you here... but this happens in almost every mountain finish in the TdF where there are two or more guys near the end. They start zipping up, thats when you know the "real racing" is about to begin.


TdF has SLIGHTLY more media coverage around the globe. Besides, if the sponsor (in this case there's no sponsor) doesn't like his winning - just fire him and be content! Teach the dude a lesson. Next time he might zip up even if it loses him a sprint. I bet he had a zipped jersey on the podium though. Sometimes those pictures also get shown.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> . . . Rubarb rubarb rubarb. . .
> 
> But. The other half of the rant remains. How hot can it be on top of a mountain in Switzerland anyway? I'd probably be wearing kneewarmers on that hill.


Bear in ind that he's going a lot faster than you would, burning more calories and generating more heat.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

The fan on the left is wearing a sleeveless shirt so it must have been warm. 

As others noted, Kirchen did try and zip up. The zip just wasnt cooperating.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rogger said:


> Bear in ind that he's going a lot faster than you would, burning more calories and generating more heat.


Mr. Dutchag--don't be so sensible, people need a load of nothing to get up-in-arms over

HTH HTH FWIW TIA TANSTAAFL NTTAWWT (OC)


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

He needs to do some manscaping. Crop that unsightly tuft next time.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

are you really, actually concerned about this? i think it's time to go outside for awhile


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

pretender said:


> That photo should be Exhibit A in the thread in the other forum about the merits (or lack thereof) of weight training.


I bet he gets more women as a winner than he would if he worked his upper body and looked better...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

iliveonnitro said:


> I bet he gets more women as a winner than he would if he worked his upper body and looked better...


"Better", of course, being a subjective judgement.

Whenever the topic has come up in mixed company, women seem to express admiration for the swimmer/surfer look in preference to both the weightlifter look and the skinny cyclist look.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Heck, zip or no zip, he won. That's what mattered to him at least. Over Andreas Kloden at that too.


----------

